# Algenbeseitigung ohne Chemie aber wie?



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Moin. 

Ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe sehr, das ihr mir helfen könnt. 
Unser "kleiner" Teich ist überwuchert mit Algen. Wie können wir diese entfernen ohne Chemie bzw das die Folie kaputt geht? Die Algen sehen aus Pflanzen. Ich weiß leider nicht wie sie heißen. 
Gruß Jessica


----------



## senator20_2000 (24. März 2016)

Servus,  da bräuchten wir erst mal ein paar Bilder und Daten von deinem teich.


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Würde ich gerne aber er will keine Bilder hochladen


----------



## laolamia (24. März 2016)

moin,

wer ist "ER" 

mein Vorschlag...liess dich hier erstmal ein, viele deiner Fragen sind schon beantwortet

Gruss Marco


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Der PC


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Um jetzt ging es ja doch


----------



## laolamia (24. März 2016)

ohhh ein krater 
will dich ja nicht runterziehen aber wenn du dich durchgelesen hast weisst du das fast alles falsch gemacht wurde was man falsch machen konnte


----------



## Andre 69 (24. März 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> alles falsch


Nee Marco , Wasser ist doch drin 
Jessica,
Ist da am Boden Laub oder sogar Schlamm drin ?


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Warum? Der Teich ist nicht von mir. Der ist vor vielen Jahren mal gebaut worden. Da ich aber nun in dem Haus wohne möchte ich mich gerne um den Teich kümmern,  damit er wieder besser aussieht. Den Fischen da drin scheint es übrigens gut zu gehen. Die vermehren sich wie wild. Und wie gesagt,  __ Libellen laichen dort auch.


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Soweit kann ich gar nicht schauen dank der Algen


----------



## laolamia (24. März 2016)

liess dich ein, stichworte regenwasser wird in den teich gespuehlt, kapilarsperre, nährstoffeintrag.
__ frösche und __ libellen werden sich sicher wohl fuehlen, sie lieben das


----------



## Andre 69 (24. März 2016)

Jessica36 schrieb:


> Die vermehren sich wie wild


Goldfische !? Sind wie Karnickel 


Jessica36 schrieb:


> Soweit kann ich gar nicht schauen dank der Algen


Wenn du ein Stock nimmst ( vorsichtig ) kann man mal am Boden testen ! Ein alter Teich , lange ohne Pflege ist meist ein Haufen Dreck drin ! Der muss raus ! Und dann viel lesen im Forum


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Okay ich sehr schön es wird viel Arbeit. Aber da ich mir das schon gedacht habe, habe ich schonmal so eine Anglerhose besorgt und werde nächste Woche mal rein gehen und die Algen rausholen und mit nem Kescher mal wegen dem Schlamm schauen. Kann ich da was kaputt machen? Folie oder so ich glaube, daß der Teich oberhalb ein Loch hat. Denn er hat Wasser verloren.


----------



## Andre 69 (24. März 2016)

Jessica36 schrieb:


> Kann ich da was kaputt machen?


Du must Vorsicht walten lassen ! Und uff jepasst , die Folie ist glitschig !


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Okay werden ich sein. Ich weiß jetzt übrigens auch, dass die vermeintliche Alge wohl eine __ Wasserpest 
?!? Ist. Sowas gibt es doch oder? Und ja, es sind Goldfische. Würde ja gerne noch ne anderen Fisch reinsetzten der die Algen frisst. Gab es ja im Aquarium auch.


----------



## laolamia (24. März 2016)

mal was zum nachdenken: wenn der fisch die algen frisst....wo bleiben 90%+ der Nährstoffe???!!!


----------



## Andre 69 (24. März 2016)

Algen frist leider kein Fisch  !
__ Wasserpest ist aber keine Alge ! Sie wuchert nur sehr stark , ist also gut als Nährstoffaustrag ! Bei regelmäßigen Auslichten ( Rückschnitt)
Dann mach doch mal Nahaufnahmen der " Pflanzen" !


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

Hi Jessica,

also ich sehe ja fast bis auf den Grund des Teiches, schaut doch gar ned  so schlecht aus.
Noch sind die Pflanzen nicht soweit das alles "schön" aussieht.

ganz wichtig beim/am Teich werkeln: Geduld alles andere ist kontraproduktiv

vergleich mal die Pflanzen mit denen bei uns im Lexikon https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/

oder fahr doch mal zu NaturaGart in Ibbenbüren ==> http://www.naturagart.de/  sollte nicht weit weg sein


----------



## wander-falke (24. März 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> ohhh ein krater


Komisch, warum muss ich jetzt gerade an Verdun denken??????


egal,......

Hallo Jessica,
du weißt auf was du dich hier einlässt?
16.700 verrückte Teichmitglieder sind 16.700 verschiedene Meinungen........

Ich würde mir noch keine Sorgen machen........und vor Allem keinen keinen übertriebenen Aktionismus an den Tag legen solange der Teich noch in Winterruhe ist.

Wenn Wasser klar, dann ist das die halbe Miete 
Wenn viel Pflanzen (__ Wasserpest) , dann viel Nährstoffaustrag.
Wenn viel Fische dann viel Nährstoffeintrag.......
Wenn Fische fischeln, dann gehts denen gut.   
Und wenn das Wasser nicht stinkt wenn du dann reingehst um die Wasserpest zu ernten ist fast alles im grünen Bereich.


Ich würde jetzt  beobachten und dokumentieren wie sich dein Teich in einem Jahr entwickelt, 
ab und zu ein paar Fische und Pflanzen auslichten,  wieder  hier berichten und gut ist.......

Nebenbei machst du die Planung für 2017 .


Gib dem Teich noch eine Chance


mitch schrieb:


> ganz wichtig beim/am Teich werkeln: Geduld alles andere ist kontraproduktiv


----------



## Jessica36 (24. März 2016)

Okay ich hab verstanden . 

Waren die __ Schmerlen nicht die Fische,  die man sich ins Aquarium zum putzen setzen sollte? 

Also es ist wirklich die __ Wasserpest wie ich im Lexikon sehen konnte. 
Danke für den Tipp mit Ibbenbüren. Davon wußte ich noch gar nichts. 
Wie sollte ich am besten beim entfernen der Pest vorgehen? 
Den Schlamm vom Grund mit dem Kescher? 
Das Wasser riecht mal mehr mal weniger

Wegen dem Ufer: was haltet ihr von Ufermatten? Mit der Bepflanzung werde ich mich dann mal beraten lassen. Kann ich diesen große grünen Teppich , den man im Vordergrund sieht, auch einfach kürzen? Der nimmt auch viel Fläche weg.

Wie kann ich überhaupt eine undichte Stelle in der Folie finden?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen


----------



## Andre 69 (24. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> 16.700 verrückte Teichmitglieder


Nee, nee Andreas 16699 Teichmitglieder und


----------



## mitch (24. März 2016)

Jessica36 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich überhaupt eine undichte Stelle in der Folie finden?


mit etwas milch, wenn das loch ned allzu tief ist, dann treibt die milchwolke langsam zum loch.

fahr erst einfach mal die tage nach Ibbenbüren, schau dir den wasserpark an.
wenn das loch nicht zu reparieren ist musst du die Folie austauschen, und bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch den Teich etwas vergrößern, ein Aufwasch.


----------



## Ansaj (25. März 2016)

Hallo Jessica,
ich muss deine Freude über den Fischnachwuchs etwas dämpfen. Das beteutet noch lange nicht, dass es ihnen gut geht. Goldfische sind sehr hart im Nehmen und schier unverwüstlich, so dass sie (leider) auch unter katastrophalen Zuständen überleben. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass sie bei dir katastrophale Zustände vorfinden, aber mir erscheint der Teich ziemlich klein. Ich persönlich würde da keine Fische drin halten. Bei vielen r-Strategen (Lebewesen, die sehr viel Nachwuchs produzieren, von denen nur ein geringer Bruchteil überlebt) kommt es sogar gerade unter schlechten Umständen zu einem Fortpflanzungsanstieg, da so die Art erhalten werden soll und es für die Elterntiere eh nicht lohnt in sich zu investieren. Es ist immer ein Konflikt zwischen Produktion und Reproduktion.

Das nur dazu:


wander-falke schrieb:


> Wenn Fische fischeln, dann gehts denen gut.


Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2016)

Hallo Jessika,

Bevor du ein Loch in der Folie suchst, das vieleicht gar nicht da ist, würde ich erst mal die Kapillarsperre am Folienrand überprüfen. So wie es auf deinen Bildern aussieht ist da ja alles ziemlich überwuchert.

Auch durch Verdunstung kann viel Wasser verloren gehen.

Zu deiner Eingangsfrage, sollten zwischen der __ Wasserpest oder anderen Pflanzen Fadenalgen sein. Kannst du sie am einfachsten mit einer Klobürste die du an einem Stiel befestigst vorsichtig herausholen.

Pass aber, auf in den Fadenalgen verstecken sich gerne die Libellenlarven, die sich aber leicht daraus entfernen und wieder zurücksetzen lassen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. März 2016)

Soooo schlimm sieht der Teich von weitem doch nicht aus. Winterlich halt.

Und ob Algen oder __ Wasserpest, es sind auf jeden Fall GRÜNpflanzen, d.h., sie produzieren Sauerstoff. Gerde wenn höhere Wasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, Seerosen, __ Krebsschere usw. -sofern vorhanden- noch in tiefer Winterruhe sind, sind das die einzigen Sauerstoffproduzenten überhaupt, die das langsam wieder erwachende Leben mit dem dringend benötigten Stoff versorgen können.
Problematisch werden Algen, wie alle anderen Pflanzen, doch erst wenn sie alles überwuchern, den anderen Pflanzen das genau so dringend benötigte Licht wegnehmen und mit ihrem natürlichen Zerfall die Nährstoffe, die sie vorher in sich "eingebaut" haben wieder ans Wasser abgeben und damit sauerstoffzehrende Prozesse befördern.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, unbedingt dem mehrfach hier genannten Rat folgen: Geduld, beobachten, dokumentieren und schlau lesen. Wenn Pflanzen, Algen oderSchlamm entfernen, dann mit Bedacht und weiter beobachten.

Algenfressende "Putzfische" halte ich mit Verlaub für genauso unterirdischen Blödsinn wie z.B. Fische die Mückenlarven fressen sollen. Vor allem, wenn in einem womöglich eh dafür zu kleinen Teich schon (zu viele) Fische sind. Das mag unter den kontrollierten Bedingungen eines Aquariums vielleicht noch funktionieren. Ein Teich ist aber bei aller Künstlichkeit doch ein ziemlich eigenständiger Organismus, in dem eigenständige biologische Prozesse stattfinden und gefördert werden sollen. Da gehören Algen (oder auch Mückenlarven) halt dazu und finden in der Regel auch einen natürlichen "Verwerter"


----------



## Micha61 (25. März 2016)

Hallo Beate,



Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Algenfressende "Putzfische" halte ich mit Verlaub für genauso unterirdischen Blödsinn


dann hast Du sicher, noch keine __ Wimpelkarpfen, bei der Arbeit gesehen.
Kannst Dir gerne, die abgegrasten Wände in meinem Becken, anschauen. Wo vor Monaten, noch ein schöner Algenteppich war, heute nur noch nacksche Folie


LG Micha


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Hallo Micha
__ Wimpelkarpfen , ganzjährig im Teich ? Dann bei so einem Kleinen , der schnell seine Temperatur verliert ?
Willste Fischstäbchen machen ?
Der "kleine" Racker wird zudem noch Unterarmlang !?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. März 2016)

Ich glaube dir das gerne Micha, dass __ Wimpelkarpfen (oder andere Fische) Algen fressen. Aber was passiert, wenn die Algen gefressen sind? Muss man dann zufüttern?
Das Problem gerade in kleineren Teichen ist doch meist ein zu großer (natürlicher) Nährstoffeintrag im Vergleich zur Gewässergröße/Wassermenge. Wenn man da dann noch Fische als zusätzliche Nährstoffproduzenten, womöglich noch zusätzlich zu bereits schon vorhandenen Fischen einsetzt, dann macht man doch den Bock zum Gärtner. Da hat man doch am Ende nur noch die Wahl zwischen Algenzucht (weil Algen bei hohem Nährstoffgehalt als erstes und ziemlich schnell wachsen) oder aufwendiger und teurer Filterung.
Soweit ich weiß gilt bei *übermäßigem *Algenwachstum doch Nährstoffaustrag durch ernten, nicht -eintrag durch Fischbesatz.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. März 2016)

hallo Jessica,
schau mal... mit solch' einem selbstgebauten Konstrukt kann man wunderbar Algen vom Teichrand aus abfischen.
 

Es ist auch noch sehr früh im Jahr.... unsere Fische sind noch sehr träge und nicht wirklich schon fit.
Daher würde ich jetzt noch gar nichts machen und einige Wochen warten, bis die Temperaturen wirklich stabiler
und das Wasser sich deutlich erwärmt hat, die Fische somit dann auch wieder 'Betriebstemperatur' haben.
momentan würde ein solcher 'Teichputz' unsere Fische noch viel zu sehr stressen in ihrer 'Aufwachphase'.
Aber vielleicht ist es bei Dir schon deutlich wärmer....
Über Ostern könntest Du Dich ja hier einlesen, einen Plan aufstellen und schon mal Vorbereitungen treffen,
wenn es dann bei gefestigten Temperaturen losgehen soll....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha
> __ Wimpelkarpfen
> Der "kleine" Racker wird zudem noch Unterarmlang !?



in Teichen werden sie lang/länger wie Koi (80-100cm), Rekordfische hatten schon 1,3m


----------



## Andre 69 (25. März 2016)

Ja hab ich auch schon gelesen ! Nur finde ich 40 - 50 cm für den Teich schon zu gross !


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2016)

Wenn dein Teich mit __ Wasserpest zugewachsen ist, so ist das für die Teichbiologie erst mal nicht schlecht.
Die Pflanzen ziehen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser. Wenn die die Wasserpest so nicht gefällt würde ich nur in einem Teilbereich die Pflanze entfernen. Vielleicht will ja jemand hier im Forum die Pflanze abholen. 
Es lässt sich Wasserpest sehr leicht mit einer Harke aus dem Teich ziehen.

Wenn du heute nix vor hast packe deine Familie ins Auto und fahre zu Naturagart. Ist von Bissendorf vielleicht 30 Minuten. Müsste die Abfahrt hinter dem Lotter Kreuz sein. Nettes Kaffee, schönes Aquarium mit großen __ Störe. Einige Teiche zur Inspiration. Vielleicht ein Paar Pflanzen für den Teich kaufen.


----------



## Micha61 (26. März 2016)

Löle,



Andre 69 schrieb:


> __ Wimpelkarpfen , ganzjährig im Teich


natürlich, wenn er groß/tief genug ist und die Temp nicht so stark abfällt, geht das.


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Dann bei so einem Kleinen , der schnell seine Temperatur verliert ?


habe nicht geschrieben, das die Wimpler, etwas für kleine Teiche sind.


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Aber was passiert, wenn die Algen gefressen sind? Muss man dann zufüttern?


richtig, Winterfutter sinkend, gefrostete Mückenlarven werden gut angenommen.


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> in Teichen werden sie lang/länger wie Koi (80-100cm), Rekordfische hatten schon 1,3m


meine sind erst ca 50 cm groß und kommen im Frühjahr, aus meinem Becken raus.

LG Micha


----------



## Andre 69 (26. März 2016)

Hallo Micha
Da du es im Zusammenhang in den Fred geschrieben hattest , könnte man aber denken das es ginge !
Natürlich gibt es Fische , die Vegetarier sind  ! Nur spricht endweder die Halterungstempertur oder deren Grösse dagegen !


Micha61 schrieb:


> meine sind erst ca 50 cm groß und kommen im Frühjahr, aus meinem Becken raus.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. März 2016)

Ja, war in dem Zusammenhang nicht deutlich genug von mir.
Ich hab nicht bezweifelt, dass es Fische gibt, die sich auch von Algen ernähren. Was ich allerdings nach wie vor für unterirdischen Blödsinn halte, ist, extra Fische einsetzen damit sie Algen fressen. Das wird unerfahrenen Leuten gerne als "natürliche" Maßnahme verkauft. Und dabei überhaupt nicht bedacht, dass große oder überhaupt Fische in Teichen unter einer bestimmten Größe alles andere als natürlich sind und mehr Probleme machen, als sie -vielleicht- beseitigen.
Das ist etwas ganz anderes als von Anfang an einen Fischteich für ganz bestimmte Fische planen und sich über die Konsequenzen und teilweise aufwendigen notwendigen Maßnahmen im Klaren sein.

Übrigens fressen auch Krötenquappen Algen. Und die "kommen" mit etwas Glück von ganz alleine und gehn auch wieder, wenn ihnen Ärmchen und Beinchen gewachsen sind  Fische können das nicht.


----------



## jolantha (27. März 2016)

Meine Algenbeseitigung ( teilweise ) hat jetzt 3 Tage gedauert, ohne Chemie 
Erst einmal mit dem Schlammsauger vom Rand aus ca 1m weit die Flachzonen abgesaugt, dabei schon einen Großteil der losen Algen
mit erwischt. 
Danach mit nem Schrubber die " Ich-halt-mich-fest Algen " losgerubbelt und mit dem Kescher rausgeholt. 
Natürlich hat es dabei überall immer wieder Mülm aufgewirbelt. 
Gestern dann vorläufig ersteinmal der letzte Rundgang mit dem Sauger und nochmals Dreck abgesaugt. 
Über Ostern dürfen jetzt erst einmal beide Filter ihre Pflicht erledigen, ehe ich dann versuchen werde, mal an die tieferen
Zonen ranzukommen, um da den restlichen Dreck , Modder und Algen rauszuholen. 
Warum tu ich mir das an ???


----------



## Jessica36 (11. Apr. 2016)

So unser Teich wurde komplett geleert und sauber gemacht. Jetzt sind aber nur noch ein paar Pflanzen drin geblieben. Wir sind jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Sonnenbarsch und schwimmenden Teichpflanzen. Wo bekomme ich das in der Nähe von Osnabrück oder hat jemand noch welche übrig? 
Gruß


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

Jessica36 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit Ibbenbüren. Davon wußte ich noch gar nichts.


schon vergessen


----------



## Jessica36 (11. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> schon vergessen


Doch klar Aber dort gibt's keine __ Sonnenbarsche


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Apr. 2016)

Jessica36 schrieb:


> in der Nähe von Osnabrück


Lange & Lehners Zoo-Fachhandel GmbH  vielleicht. In Belm gegenüber dem Marktkauf war auch ein guter Zierfischladen.


----------

